# Amsterdam herf, september 21



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

one of the brave military men on this board, battle captain JohnnyKay5 is coming to Amsterdam on his R&R and the Dutch crew (SmokeyNL, Railrunner, Misha and me) will hook up with him for a herf @ McCarthy's (my fav B&M/Liquorshop on the border of the red light district). If there are any other gorilla's in the neighborhood during that time, please feel free to drop by.

McCarthy's is located right in the city centre, on the border of the red light & chinatown, Zeedijk 27a. More information about the shop (which has a smoke lounge, but you are allowed to smoke anywhere in the shop) can be found on their brand new website http://www.mccarthys.nl/default.asp


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that is a herf I would love to attend.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Ill be there till the 19th.. go home for the weekends.. might stay for that one though..


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sure you guys are going to ave a great time. Just remember to post the pics.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Havana lover, I work in the city centre of Amsterdam, near Dam square, if you want to meet up for a cigar, just let me know.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Now that is a herf I would love to attend.


I will set up a herf next summer, hopefully you and some other US and European gorilla's will be able to make it there.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, can't wait for this one  I will most definately be there :tu


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

This will be an outting that I would love to be at. JK is still on my shitlist for stealing my Euro vacation. Oh well. Get some pics and have a great time John.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> This will be an outting that I would love to be at. JK is still on my shitlist for stealing my Euro vacation. Oh well. Get some pics and have a great time John.


Anytime you are comming over just let us know Jon :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh what a time it'll be! Line 'em up.. pour the drinks, andlight the stogies... get ready for this one! :ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Oh what a time it'll be! Line 'em up.. pour the drinks, andlight the stogies... get ready for this one! :ss


Working on it  it should be a nice couple of days


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Now that is a herf I would love to attend.


:tpd:

I fully agree with Peter here...Gonna need lots of pics gents..:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I fully agree with Peter here...Gonna need lots of pics gents..:tu


The herf is on the border of the red light district, there is a possibility that a lot of the pics are x-rated :r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> The herf is on the border of the red light district, there is a possibility that a lot of the pics are x-rated :r


Don that makes me want to see them even more!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> The herf is on the border of the red light district, there is a possibility that a lot of the pics are x-rated :r


Guess you'll have to post a link instead of hosting them here


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump for those interrested (Uk crew perhaps)


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> The herf is on the border of the red light district, there is a possibility that a lot of the pics are x-rated :r


I'm all for the x-rated.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

one word












V I D E O


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> one word
> 
> V I D E O


Gorillas gone wild? :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Heeeere goes the bad idea fairy!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> Gorillas gone wild? :ss


:tpd:

:r:r:r


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm in!!! Buying tickets tonight!!! WooHOOOO!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

screwbag said:


> I'm in!!! Buying tickets tonight!!! WooHOOOO!


:chk:chk This is going to be a nice one  glad to see you're in :chk:chk


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

two words: mmmm boobs


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

screwbag said:


> I'm in!!! Buying tickets tonight!!! WooHOOOO!


gooooooooooooooooooood, if I may suggest an hotel, "French hotel" at the Oudezijdskolk, that is 3 doors down from the B&M


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

i land that friday night (19th) at 22:45 by the time i get to the train and downtown it'll be 11:30 or later....will anyone be up to meet me at the station? I can drop my bag somewhere and we can party!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I'm still trying to pimp myself out to make enough money and show up to the herf...it's not looking good.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Now that is a herf I would love to attend.


No kidding. Me too.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I'm still trying to pimp myself out to make enough money and show up to the herf...it's not looking good.


The key is to get to amsterdam first.. pimping yourself out there wont be an issue :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

sounds like a very good time is in the works on this one......you European guys have all the fun! pic or videos, I don't care which just get lots please......Oh, and make sure you have a great time and the lighting is good for the photo documentation! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

screwbag said:


> i land that friday night (19th) at 22:45 by the time i get to the train and downtown it'll be 11:30 or later....will anyone be up to meet me at the station? I can drop my bag somewhere and we can party!


I'll be there


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds great! Does anyone have a line on an in-expensive (not dingy or seedy) hotel? I am considering taking the hop over. This sounds great and I am still upset that I missed the most recent London HERF. However, Italy was awesome.

T


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I will check for prices, or if you don't mind sleeping on the couch you can stay at my place. Screwbag will stay at my place, so will SmokeyNL (but he claimed the guestroom)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

poker said:


> No kidding. Me too.


Well if anyone is ever in The Netherlands, just shoot either Don Fernando 
or Myself a Pm or email and we will set something up.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> Well if anyone is ever in The Netherlands, just shoot either Don Fernando
> or Myself a Pm or email and we will set something up.


well, shoot Smokey and send me a pm :ss


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't freakin wait.....not shooting smokey...but meetin ya'll!

I'll get off the train...met up with the gorillas...and grab a drink and a stogie! and the rest will be a blur


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

No worries, hopefully there will be plenty of pics to help you remember.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> well, shoot Smokey and send me a pm :ss


wow, some friend you are Don :ss

Screwbag, there are lockers at the trainstation, that should make things easier. 
I am allready looking at what to take with me to smoke and share  
It should be a really nice weekend for everyone attending


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah! I'll keep this thread updated as the date nears with my arrival time! maybe we'll do a pre-herf herf!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

no matter what happens, it will be a SMOKIN' weekend


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> no matter what happens, it will be a SMOKIN' weekend


wow! cheezy


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> no matter what happens, it will be a SMOKIN' weekend


Well it IS Amsterdam afterall


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

What Happens in the 'dam, stays in the 'dam....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> What Happens in the 'dam, stays in the 'dam....


What Happens in the 'dam, gets spilled on CS chat....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

for those who are looking for a cheap hotel: http://www.bemahotel.com/en/index.php


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> for those who are looking for a cheap hotel: http://www.bemahotel.com/en/index.php


Not my kind of place, but yes it is cheap for those who need a place to sleep and don't need all the fanc stuff :tu


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Bump... gotta keep this thread on top where i can find it because I WILL BE THERE!!!
and I'm stoked!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

just press "my replies" on the top user bar and you'll find it anytime


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> just press "my replies" on the top user bar and you'll find it anytime


Or you can just subscribe to this thread.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

screwbag said:


> Bump... gotta keep this thread on top where i can find it because I WILL BE THERE!!!
> and I'm stoked!!


So am I  will take my new smoke hat that Sgt Hall sent me :ss


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I understand how to subscribe to the thread etc.....

I'm just stoked about GOING!

So everyone has to keep seeing this thread pop up occasionally to share

Cool hat btw Smokey


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bumpity bump... where have all the tulips gone?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

one of em had a baby, the other is working his ass off lately.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> one of em had a baby, the other is working his ass off lately.


Sounds like you need some celebratory smokes!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

sound like I need some R&R too


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

DON you need a break too. 




Everyone needs a vacation at some point.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

we all need a break


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

leasingthisspace said:


> DON you need a break too.
> 
> Everyone needs a vacation at some point.


for the first time in my (working) life, I can't be missed :r If i'm not in the office for a day, everything goes wrong. I need a raise


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats to bad Don that you can't get away for awhile. Yes Simon everyone needs a break.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

leasingthisspace said:


> Thats to bad Don that you can't get away for awhile. Yes Simon everyone needs a break.


my contract will end mid october, the current situation is good for my position in the negotitations


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Well thats good then Don.:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

R&R for all on the 21st!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I took the 22nd off too


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys think you're so cool cause you can smoke weed and get hookers but.. wait... you guys are pretty cool. I really need to find myself a job out there. :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Smoked said:


> You guys think you're so cool cause you can smoke weed and get hookers but.. wait... you guys are pretty cool. I really need to find myself a job out there. :ss


apply at the company Sapient were looking for people for our Amsterdam office... 

were an American Company by the way.. :tu

maybe I wouldnt have to travel so much..


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

havana_lover said:


> apply at the company Sapient were looking for people for our Amsterdam office...
> 
> were an American Company by the way.. :tu
> 
> maybe I wouldnt have to travel so much..


Your just in it for the weed and hookers :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Your just in it for the weed and hookers :ss


we have hookers in germany as well, the weed on the other hand.. well that is only legal in NL but I live about 20 mins autobahn drive from the border.. :bn

I travel to Amsterdam quite regularly for a while now.. Wonderful city, crazy taxi drivers :hn


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

*bump*

Looking forward guys! You?


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

havana_lover said:


> we have hookers in germany as well, the weed on the other hand.. well that is only legal in NL but I live about 20 mins autobahn drive from the border.. :bn
> 
> I travel to Amsterdam quite regularly for a while now.. Wonderful city, crazy taxi drivers :hn


I'll be un germany as well.. which part are you in? Are you attending the herf?



RailRunner said:


> *bump*
> 
> Looking forward guys! You?


Oh yeah Ed, more than you know


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

havana_lover said:


> I travel to Amsterdam quite regularly for a while now.. Wonderful city, crazy taxi drivers :hn


well, put the 21st of september in your agenda then, there is a herf


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

:ssBump :ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

SmokeyNL said:


> :ssBump :ss


Lets bump this thing all the way home!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> BUMP


High Five for the assisted bump!


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

:wjust curious what everybody in the dam's shop of choice is? I had a wonderful time there last november!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

McCarthy's, zeedijk 27. By far my fav shop. Although Marjolein Hartman my fav salesperson is, due to her looks


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> McCarthy's, zeedijk 27. By far my fav shop.


:tpd:

Have to agree. (it was only a matter of time before Don brought up women :r)

Although I am sure Don has a good time with the guys of McCarthy's as well 

I am not so fond of the prestigious P.G.C. Hajenius store at the Rokin (near Damsquare). Mainly due to the general lack of knowledge on long fillers and the high levels of ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Misha said:


> Although I am sure Don has a good time with the guys of McCarthy's as well


am I the one showing up in tight pink t-shirts or is it you? Just checking my warcquone, I don't have tight pink t-shirts so it must be you then.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

haha oh my goodness.. this is gonna be great


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> am I the one showing up in tight pink t-shirts or is it you? Just checking my warcquone, I don't have tight pink t-shirts so it must be you then.


UHm...no pics of that please...

More pics of these


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

You should have put the word 
BOOBIES 
in the title cuz then everyone would have at least looked here.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> UHm...no pics of that please...
> 
> More pics of these


Excellent shot! I like the way you think.. more of this.. less guys in pink shirts


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

BUMP:tu

Post 500 yahhhoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> BUMP:tu
> 
> Post 500 yahhhoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


Congrats on the 500 posts.. Here is your prize!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks.:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Congrats on the 500 posts.. Here is your prize!


I have 1000+ posts. where's my prize?


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

You got the trannies out there right?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

the trannies are all for Railrunner.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Here you go Don. It was hard finding one with clothes on.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I wouldn't mind one without the clothes either Tabb


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome Prizes! We already know Ed has claimed the tranny prize.. what do I get for being the longest traveled war torn gorilla for the herf?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Awesome Prizes! We already know Ed has claimed the tranny prize.. what do I get for being the longest traveled war torn gorilla for the herf?


This one is for you Johnny :ss


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

If everyone is getting prizes I don't want Ed to be left out.














:r:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Are you guys gonna have beer in Amsterdam?*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> This one is for you Johnny :ss


thats how its gonna be Don? Alright i see.. had some respect for ya but that just went out the window... its ON!



leasingthisspace said:


> If everyone is getting prizes I don't want Ed to be left out.
> 
> HAHA atta boy, congrats on your winnings again Ed! On all 4 of them, i'm sure they'll treat ya real nice!
> 
> :r:r





mugen910 said:


> *Are you guys gonna have beer in Amsterdam?*


BAO, you never let me down! Hell yeah there'll be beer there. BY the way do we get one of these with every case I buy?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ok Johnny, I have invited her especially for you


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> ok Johnny, I have invited her especially for you


getting warmer...


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Gentlemen, I am truly jealous I cant make it to this herf. It contains all of my favorite vices in one spot!


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> If everyone is getting prizes I don't want Ed to be left out.
> :r:r


Are we going to play like that huh?



JohnnyKay5 said:


> getting warmer...


If you won't take her, i'll take her. You can have the trannies...


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ed you know I could never take away another Man's prize or in your case all 4 of them.. 5 if you count the one that is fake pregnant in red... haha


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Ed you know I could never take away another Man's prize or in your case all 4 of them.. 5 if you count the one that is fake pregnant in red... haha


 :r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I was planning on randomly appearing in Amsterdam for this herf...seriously...anyhow, I decided I needed to spend some quality time with my dad instead...I can't wait until the next one! You guys will have a blast...smoke a Boli for me!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I was planning on randomly appearing in Amsterdam for this herf...seriously...anyhow, I decided I needed to spend some quality time with my dad instead...I can't wait until the next one! You guys will have a blast...smoke a Boli for me!


there will be another Amsterdam herf Andrew, and maybe SmokeyNL and I will randomlu appear in Vegas for a herf


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Ed you know I could never take away another Man's prize or in your case all 4 of them.. 5 if you count the one that is fake pregnant in red... haha


Johnny, you can have them. I don't need trannies for my luv...


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

That way what ever you like your not left out.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

2 words - high five


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!*

*BOOBIES!!!!!!*

*I couldn't help it.*


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

agreed.. good bump


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> agreed.. good bump


I found the waitress at your herf!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I leave the thread alone for a couple days and and it's all boobies now....
NICE! 

and I will have to find that waitress 

You guys talkin about tight pink shirts, or other...but none of ya are man enough to sport a kilt


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

screwbag said:


> I leave the thread alone for a couple days and and it's all boobies now....
> NICE!
> 
> and I will have to find that waitress
> ...


We know we don't look as good in a kilt as you do, so we don't even try...


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

screwbag sportin' a kilt??

Is it me, or is that a little SHEEPish of him???


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

BaaaaAAA......


BaaaaAAA means no


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Again, the theme of this heft is the Sep 21st High Five Herf.. Let's stick to the real topic here....


Ohhhh Waitress....... Where'd she go?



DON? Is that you hooking up with he waitress....?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> DON? Is that you hooking up with he waitress....?


brb, I am busy with the waitress.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

yes.. keep it bumpin'!!!!! Just the way don is with that waitress over there


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

http://pro.corbis.com/images/42-15201894.jpg?size=572&uid={D96F52C8-4634-4715-8575-B19E2492B4F0}

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51APVM2GCQL._AA280_.jpg

http://www.karnival-house.co.uk/acatalog/27045.jpg

http://miasmaticreview.mu.nu/mt-static/images/shw.jpg

I didn't think Don was the only one that needed a waitress. So here are a couple more.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I call the twins


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I didn't think Don was the only one that needed a waitress. So here are a couple more.


I love this thread...Will it be hot enough to hit the beaches?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it will be hot enough when they show up


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I love this thread...Will it be hot enough to hit the beaches?


ummm twins....


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

just reserved a car at the rental service to drive Johnny and his war buddy to Eindhoven airport and Simon home.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> just reserved a car at the rental service to drive Johnny and his war buddy to Eindhoven airport and Simon home.


Don is the man!!! Just getting my room and travel to Amsterdam set!! Thanks Don!


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

* Bumpity bump *

Cool Don... Sorry I can't make it on Saturday, but i'll see you guys on Sunday


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Anyone know if Amsterdam has cheerleaders?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yes we do


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I think so.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I hope Petrol won't be too expensive by then for you gorillas.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am not sure what team they go for but I need to see the game.


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Maybe The Amsterdam Admirals, but I'm not sure


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

they used to, but the Amsterdam Admirals (or the whole European edition of the NLF) anre vanished.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love any cheerleaders that support a ladybug looking team! ok just any cheerleaders that look like that!


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

* Bump *

We want to keep this on top, don't we?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JK & his war fighting buddy will arrive in Amsterdam on friday afternoon so I will take a few hours off, Screwbag will arrive later that day. it's gonna be a fun weekend.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Bump....counting the days!!!!
and the waitresses


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Large Dust storm that wasnt tracked by any weather station decided to make all of IRAQ unmoveable. Puff the magical f'in dust storm! Nothing definite yet, looks like we'll cancel france and go striaght there.. i'll keep it updated!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ah crap, sorry to hear that Johnny.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Large Dust storm that wasnt tracked by any weather station decided to make all of IRAQ unmoveable. Puff the magical f'in dust storm! Nothing definite yet, looks like we'll cancel france and go striaght there.. i'll keep it updated!


Sorry to hear Johnny.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks BAO.. thanks to that motivation I waited out on the flight line for 12 hours and braved getting shot at in our plane and made it into Kuwait! All i gotta do is wait out for my buddy and we're good.. I can fly out of here any day!

Should be out on the 18th ish..


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That's great news LT...May I suggest getting a PSP with a battery pack to help ease the travel pains. 

I am not really sure how to ease the heat index for ya though..


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

* Bump *

You can read my mind Bao, it's freezing in here... When is she coming to warm me up 

btw. Johnny: Good luck with your flight, and I see you on Sunday! We can celebrate that I've got a new job...


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Havent gotten the PSP yet, just an IPOD.. she'll do though! High Five!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Boa that is a great pic. 


Sir glad you were able to get out. When you get back we (Adder cigar club) will be here meeting on Thursdays. Yahoooooooo.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

You guys all have a great time! God knows I'd rather be there than here. Save me some smokes.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

No battle buddy, one more day!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> No battle buddy, one more day!


Make sure you stay in shape LT!!! Sitting around waiting can be boring..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

this time tomorrow I will be drunk, whooooohooooooooooo


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> this time tomorrow I will be drunk, whooooohooooooooooo


Bastard.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Bastard.


:tpd:


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I wonder if this is the weather in Amsterdam?









Do any of you guys know where this beach is? I think it may be in Amsterdam. 









OK I can't tie these pics to this herf...sorry I'm trying. :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

don't worry Bao, I don't care if you can tie them to the herf.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

J~Kizzle is in Frankfurt Germany, arriving Amsterdam tomorrow around 1430/1500 Itäs about to kick off.. I'm already drunk here... Where are those boobs at?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hey hey JK, gimme a call when you get to Amsterdam!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is something for everyone.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

booyah


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Hey Don! You're awake already?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

we're ready to hit the streets of Amsterdam again, Smokey, me and Screwbag with his ceramic cock.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> we're ready to hit the streets of Amsterdam again, Smokey, me and Screwbag with his ceramic cock.


Screwbag has a ceramic cock?


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Yeah it's a present of Simon


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in Amsterdam a little late due to some protestors blocking the train tracks. gonna call don now!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I'm in Amsterdam a little late due to some protestors blocking the train tracks. gonna call don now!


YAHHHOOOOOOOOOO



RailRunner said:


> Yeah it's a present of Simon


So he is giving Simon the cock is what your saying?


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

No I was saying that Simon gave him the cock (with love from Amsterdam)


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Have fun boys! I truly wish I could have gone but I ended up havig to pull a full moth of call because some dink scheduled leave (holiday) whe he was due and I ended up taking his call right after mine. It sucks but we do what we gotta do. Enjoy!

T


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

its now 4:12 am, just got home, today was a great day, smoked some cigars, hooked up with Jon and his hot battle buddy Sherrie. And I don't know what happened, but almost everybody held Johnny's cock in their hands :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Don Fernando said:


> its now 4:12 am, just got home, today was a great day, smoked some cigars, hooked up with Jon and his hot battle buddy Sherrie. And I don't know what happened, but almost everybody held Johnny's cock in their hands :r


A first time I don't want pics of a HERF. I am sure there is a story to your last line.

T


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> its now 4:12 am, just got home, today was a great day, smoked some cigars, hooked up with Jon and his hot battle buddy Sherrie. And I don't know what happened, but almost everybody held Johnny's cock in their hands :r


Don't worry sir it is a don't ask don't tell Army now. So your good.:r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

partagaspete said:


> A first time I don't want pics of a HERF. I am sure there is a story to your last line.
> 
> T


Yeah there is :r pics will follow soon.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Counting on pics DF! We live vicariously through your posts and herf pics hopefully........:ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

It was a great weekend, I hope everyone had a good time and wants to come back next time :ss

I have some pics and will post them as soon as I can (can't from this computer) 

It was amazing to meet up with some gorillas and have a few cigars and drinks together. :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am sure everyone had a great time.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

ahh that was refreshing... beers and wondering around amsterdam by myself for a few hours... dame i gotta stop drinking, that never happens in Iraq


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a fan-freakin-tastic weekend !!
But since I haven't been to bed yet...I'll add more later
Thanks again to everyone envolved!


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

The herf rocked 

Had a few nice cigars, held Johnny's cock, had a few pints, life was good :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> its now 4:12 am, just got home, today was a great day, smoked some cigars, hooked up with Jon and his hot battle buddy Sherrie. And I don't know what happened, *but almost everybody held Johnny's cock in their hands* :r





leasingthisspace said:


> Don't worry sir it is a don't ask don't tell Army now. So your good.:r


Did you use a nub tool? :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

and the herf is officially over, everybody's gone home or to their next stop of the R&R. Dropped JK and Sherri at the airport, almost crashed my car on the way home as I nearly fell asleep, a herf weekend can drain all the energy out of you. I'll be ready to post pics in a couple of minutes


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pre herf party on friday with Smokey and Railrunner









SmokeyNL aka Simon









Railrunner aka Ed


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

leasingthisspace said:


> Screwbag has a ceramic cock?


yes, and there are pics to prove it


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Juice bar + ceramic cock= VERY BAD! :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Juice bar + ceramic cock= VERY BAD! :r


they had cocktails (what's in a name :r ) at the juicebar too


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

partagaspete said:


> I am sure there is a story to your last line.


After bombing Screwbag a ceramic cock we had to find a funny gift for Johnny too and in this small souvenirshop we found a single jetflame lighter where the flame comes out of a small cock










Here is Johnny using it.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

lol gives a whole new meaning to "sausage fest"


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

random pics:









Screwbag, Railrunner and (soon to be a Gorilla too) Jan aka Hanomag, a member from the Dutch board www.sigarenliefhebber.nl









Johnny K, Misha and Cherie (JK's battle buddy)









Cherie close up


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah they had a lot of small ring gauges... lol


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Smokey wearing the hat that Tabb (leasingthisspace) bombed him









Railrunner, Hanomag and Richard (aka Montecristo, also a member from the Dutch board)









JohnnyKay enjoying a good cigar


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Misha posing, with Railrunner on the background









Sander (from the Dutch board), Smokey and Screwbag









Smokey in the pub where we had a little afterparty


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice bunch of pictures! glad to hear that everyone had a good time!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Not one snappy of Don Fernando eh?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Duh Dave..it's his camera..why would he take naughty pics of himself? :r I'm sure whenever Simon gets back online or the other BOTL's they'll have pics of Ferdinand.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Duh Dave..it's his camera..why would he take naughty pics of himself? :r


yeah, Bao got it all right!



> I'm sure whenever Simon gets back online or the other BOTL's they'll have pics of Ferdinand.


I'm afrain Bao got it right again :gn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I think if you look really close at the flash in the glass pane you'll see a silhouette of Ferdinand. :r


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

HIYO! HIGH FIVE! Great Herf, everyone get ready, a future one is already in the works! 

Great pics, more to follow when I can get mine uploaded!

Thanks again to everyone who made it!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay..I'm finally gonna tell my tale from the Herf...it is a tale of ups and downs...but it was The best Weekend EVER!

I arrived in Amsterdam after a full day of work and a lengthy wait at the airport in Oslo, Norway. I finally met these two strage guys who shook my hand and the gave me a cock...Must be a dutch thing, but they got smacked with a box of Montecristos so it was fair...

We took the train to Don Fernandos pad, and on the walk from the station to his place I was kilt checked within minutes (yeah kilts rock) We spent the Remainder of the evening at Dons Smoking stogies and i had some REALLY GOOD rum....but smoking a Colebra (the stogies twisted up) with 2 new friends seemed a very fitting beginning.

The following morning we headed into Amsterdam and I really enjoyed wandering downtown and the Red Light District...again and again... I must have walked many miles during the weekend.

We checked out Hajenius Cigars...it was the most plush cigar shop that I could have imagined. Top notch all the way. I Got some Cohiba Maduro, and some Dutch Dry Cigars to try. After a smoke or two we headed for a lap through town and ended up at the Herf Sight...We met Martin and had a cigar or two before wandering out for lunch...then to a pub...then the rest is pretty hazy....

We met up with Johhny and Cherie in there somewhere and we proceeded to wander and drink. I don't know about anyone else...but I drank lots of Rum, a few shots of some green drink called "aqua ...." I don't remember the full name, But I'm told that it contained Coca leaf...it was kinda yummy! then more rum shots...and I lost track beyond that

I drank a lot...babbled endlessly and had the Greatest time. I hadn't had a weekend out on my own like that in almost three years...plus it was a birthday thing so I was needing to party

Sunday, Smokey woke me up and I dragged my tired backside to town...I was hungover like hell....we sat in the lobby waiting for Johnny and Cherie to get outta the shower.... and we headed to the official Herf. Met some great guys and gals and had some good smokes too...I missed the first train to the airport but finally made it...in Oslo, i had parked in the Wrong lot apparently so my parking cost more than my trip to the NL...and this took many laps from parking lot to terminal to get taken care of...then the drive home was foggy and the wife was mad about the parking....then I got to be at work 4 hrs after arriving home....and I would do it all again in an instant!

Pics are attached,some more in the next post since I'm limited to 13 pics... but the Red Light is a NO PHOTO ZONE so you just see folks smokin cigars and some of the things that I found funny in town. I will truly be looking forward to my next visit to Amsterdam...and the next Herf!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

and the last of the pics


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great shots! I enjoyed that little tour,names would have been nice though


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Great shots! I enjoyed that little tour,names would have been nice though


I totally agree with Dave....Also...where is Ed's Pics?


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm just about to wrap up my tour to Ireland, and returing to VA for some of the relaxing part of my trip before launching off to Oktoberfest. Hopefully i'll have a bunch of pictures to add (if they turned out after smashing the screen on my digital cameria in Frankfurt)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Great shots! I enjoyed that little tour,names would have been nice though


pic 1: Misha & JK5
pic 2: me
pic 3: Cherie
pic 4: Screwbag & Railrunner
pic 5: Frans & Sander from the Dutch board
pic 6: Martin McCarthy, owner of the B&M
pic 7: Railrunner, JK5 & Misha
pic 8: Me & Sander
pic 9: Jan (Hanomag) and Richard (Montecristo) from the Dutch board
pic 10: 2 dogs :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

cool dog!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> cool dog!!


which one? :ss


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

here we go, my pictures:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

oh yeah, the last pic is me bombing JK in person with a jar full of Jose L Piedra petit cazadores


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> oh yeah, the last pic is me bombing JK in person with a jar full of Jose L Piedra petit cazadores


well it was a dramatisation since we forgot to take a pic when it actually happened


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I totally agree with Dave....Also...where is Ed's Pics?


Is he old enough to be able to take pictures?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Love the pics!


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Is he old enough to be able to take pictures?


My first digital camera? :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

> Fisher Price Kid-Tough Digital Camera for Boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

YAAAAAY we got the cotton-eyed Joe dancing pic and the over excited but ever thankful re-shoot of the Don bomb! I want to also note that earlier that day Misha bombed me a nice little 5-ver i have being sent with don's bundle here... for my first enjoyment smokes when i get back! Simon also gifted me a few tasty brews and some amazing sticks at his apt! I should have known!!!

Way to go Team Netherlands! :tu


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

You're getting it sent? By whom?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like it was a blast! Wish I could have been there. Amsterdam is on my list of "must go to" places.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

well, if you ever come over Poker, we will throw a herf for you!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

sweet!!! :tu


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

I went to the dam' last nov and had a great time. Great architecture,people and museums. I stayed in the leidseplein, forgive my spelling!
Chris:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for sharing your adventures with the rest of us. I have been to the Dam a couple of times and would go again given the opportunity. Here are my photos from my visit last February.

Once again thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Chill guys my pics are coming... My phone doesn't want to co-operate  Don't be such a Wayner :evil:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Misha said:


> You're getting it sent? By whom?


moi


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tzaddi said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your adventures with the rest of us. I have been to the Dam a couple of times and would go again given the opportunity. Here are my photos from my visit last February.
> 
> Once again thanks for sharing. :tu


ha, This is actually a 3 minute walk from my office


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> ha, This is actually a 3 minute walk from my office


That is the building that saved me on my 2 hour walk around Amsterdam at 4am


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> pic 1: Misha & JK5
> pic 2: me
> pic 3: Cherie
> pic 4: Screwbag & Railrunner
> ...


Nice one! I'm terrible with names 
but the dog at the end is my baby "Stogie"

I'll be on more next weekend...been really busy since the herf...but i'm ready for the next one


----------

